# New look website



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

I've been playing around with the format of www.westfightcompany.co.uk

Take a look if you've got some spare time and let me know what you think of it.

Thanks


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Better, it is definetly much easier to find what your looking for, if you want my honest opinion though i think you need a new logo for the top


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

marc said:


> Better, it is definetly much easier to find what your looking for, if you want my honest opinion though i think you need a new logo for the top


I'd love a new logo, but dont have the skills or software to design it!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I know a man who might be able to sort you out.

Also i would get rid of the google Toolbar as it is sending people away from your site, ive got a few suggestions but im doing 100 things at once at the mo, so i'll get back to you in abit


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

marc said:


> I know a man who might be able to sort you out.
> 
> Also i would get rid of the google Toolbar as it is sending people away from your site, ive got a few suggestions but im doing 100 things at once at the mo, so i'll get back to you in abit


Cheers marc, all feedback and help is appreciated.


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks good Will much easier to navigate...

Paul.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm guessing that man is me Marc?

I'll do it for you after I've done the one for that ginger ponse, Will


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

JayC said:


> I'm guessing that man is me Marc?
> 
> I'll do it for you after I've done the one for that ginger ponse, Will


You think high and mighty of yourself James....It was you though

:asshole2:....Will JayC is pretty good at designing stuff he done the logos for this site and is working on another site of mine which will be up and running soon, he dosent know it yet but he is!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

He doesn't know it yet, but he's paying me a shed load for that


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll trade you cash for someone to practice choking out instead....sound fair?


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

i can practice choking someone out by bullying my brother


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Anyway enough of hijacking will's thread back on Topic,

I would

Definetly get a new logo

Im not 100% keen on the red on red background

As well as finding items by top/shorts etc.. it would be good if you could search by brand as well

If possible i would Resize the pictures so they are all the same size too

Just a few of my thoughts, oh and you should have a *HUGE* banner telling people to get there arse on uk-mma.co.uk


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

The software i have to work with is, for want of a better word, toilet so making the slightest adjustments takes forever. Taking all this on board and loving he idea of a banner designed by Jizzle Chizzle.

Any more for anymore?


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

I've had a go at producing a banner which better fits the look of the website.

If you saw it before, what do you think to the new one? Its only photos i cobbled together but i think its a nice touch.


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

I like the picture of me with the famous old statue of a welsh man pimping in his caged steel gear!


----------

